# ZFS Root Pool on SPARC (Installer Support)?



## 4S4K4N (Jul 13, 2015)

I was under the impression that FreeBSD 10+ had support in the installer for a ZFS root, but iI can't seem to find the option in the SPARC installer. I can easily find it in the x86_64 installer. Has the SPARC port not been updated to have this installer option? Of course, doing it manually works fine, but I was just curious if this existed in the SPARC installer.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 13, 2015)

SPARC is a Tier 2 platform so it doesn't get as much attention as i386 and AMD64.


----------

